# Closet flange height to finished floor...



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

I prefer the flange surface to be flush with finished floor, but code calls for it to sit on top. 

:furious:


----------



## MikeKy55 (Nov 4, 2009)

It may be the brand of toilet I used, but my flange was on top the tile when I finished (it just seemed like that would be correct) when I set the bowl, I had to remove the plastic funnel from the seal to allow the bowl to mash the seal enough for the bowl to sit on the floor surface.If I ever did it again, the flange would be level with the floor surface. But again, it may have been the bowl I used.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm just a DIYer but I like the flange being on top of the finished floor which is what I did for a recent tile job in a 1st floor bath. I did not do the tile install but I removed toilet and old flange. Had installer just cut out cement board and tile around hole in subfloor for the flange. When tile was done I had to do a little work underneath to get that added height. Luckily below was an unfinished basement. 

I used a 3" repair coupling and ended up going with a 3" long-sweep street 90 right into the flange.

If you're reusing the same toilet and the old flange was below the finished floor and now you put the new flange on top of finished floor make sure the toilet will still fit. Something to do with the height of the cone on the underside of the toilet. There was a post about this topic here:
http://www.diychatroom.com/f7/old-s...stic-floor-flange-what-now-120048/#post749137

some photos below show a 3" long sweep 90 not the street 90 I ended up using.


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 24, 2007)

The flange should always be on top of the finished floor surface. In any instance where the plastic "horn" or funnel on a wax ring doesn't seem to fit, it's not the fault of the toilet, it's because the pipe coming up into the flange is too high. This is especially true for cast iron flanges, but also for some PVC flanges that have no "stop" (i.e. - the pipe can slide straight through the flange). Copper (DWV) flanges are usually too shallow to use a wax ring with a horn.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

I have never seen a pvc flange without a stop.


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 24, 2007)

Alan said:


> I have never seen a pvc flange without a stop.


One of our local suppliers carries them; I think Canplas makes it.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Ishmael said:


> One of our local suppliers carries them; I think Canplas makes it.


That's odd that someone would even manufacture one like that.


----------

